# June 2010 Photo Contest (voting closed: we have a winner!)



## Waterwings (May 31, 2010)

Okay, here is the topic for June 2010: *Sunrise / Sunset Over the Water*. The topic includes both sunrise and sunset, as there are some members who only night fish, and others are off the water in the afternoon. Trying to make it convenient for all participants.  

1) Photo has to be a sunrise or sunset (sun visble, below the horizon, or something that the voters can tell is a sunrise/sunset, is acceptable)
 - Only one entry per person, but you can change it prior to end of contest.

2) A boat in the photo isn't required, but no problem if there is one.

3) Must have made at least 5 legitimate posts since April 1, 2010. (I do go to profiles and check post count dates).

4) You have to be the one who took the photo. Please do not infinge on anyone's copyrights.

5) Award: Bragging Rights and winning photo on the homepage. 

6) NO photoshopping (add-ins / cut & paste)

Open for posting photos: Tuesday, June 1, 2010

Ends: Last day of June 2010


Any questions please PM me. Photo submission link (in the Photography Forum) will open on the evening of June 1st. Do not post pics in this thread.

_Please adhere to the rules. I'm no longer going to send out pm's concerning incorrect topic photos I've deleted._

Thank you 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 22, 2010)

Great turnout this month with some really good shots posted! 

Gonna do a rules addition here, and it's not real painful, really, it's not.  

The majority of submissions have included where the photo was taken (name of lake, bay, etc), so I need those who don't have the location listed with their submission to go back and edit their post to include the name of the place. It's kinda nice to know where all of the great shots were taken. Appreciate it and thanks 

WW


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2010)

The June Photo Contest is open for voting until 7:40am, Monday, July 5th.  . 32 entries to choose one favorite from this month! =D> 


Here's the link: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=14028&start=0&view=viewpoll


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats to Waterfowler for his winning shot in the June contest! =D> 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=278&pos=0


----------

